# If I could buy any 6 weight



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

If I could get any 6 weight I wanted what should it be? I will use it around island park, on the Maddison. All the great places I only get to go a couple times a year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year, I got a new 9 ft, 4 piece 5 weight from Cabelas. The Traditional III. It was in the hundred dollar range, but casts REALLY REALLY nice. I Scientific Anglers Lefty Kreh signature line on it, and matched it with a Cabelas Wind River reel. I got it specifically for fishing around Island Park, the South Fork, and those kinds of streams. I was using it two weeks ago on the Blackfoot outside of Missoula and I have to say, I am super impressed with it. I've fished a Sage XP in the same length/weight and to me, it cast very similarly. But seriously - I can't say enough good things about this rod. Exceptional. At $400, it would still be a great rod for the price. They have it in 6 weight also. All in, it was around $200 for the outfit. The action is moderate to fast, and it casts very nice, tight loops, and lays out the line exceptionally well. Even my first day using it, I could see where I wanted the fly and it would go there.

If your point is to spend money to spend money, then Sage makes some fabulous rods. Or if you want to get all romantic about it, spring for a split cane rod just for special occasions like fishing Rail Road Ranch. And if that is your plan, then go to a local fly shop - not a big store like Cabelas or Sportsmans' - but a real, local fishing shop - like Angler's Den in Roy - and tell them what you are thinking, and ask to cast some rods. They can help you find what will work for you.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Sage One: Fantastic streamer/nymph rod, and a bonus --- very smooth casting dry fly rod---even short distances.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

I have been considering the sage one. I have a bamboo rod but I'm to afraid to take it on a drift boat or have it in and out of the back of the truck all day. I just use the bamboo stick once in a while when it will not be leaving my hand.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the older Sages- love em for throwing the bigger bugs- have a 6wt - Have a 7wt Fenwick from Cabelas that was on sale a yr or so ago- $100- not a bad rod- have to admit though- I use them rarely- the 5 wt SP and a 3 wt LL handle 95% of the duties.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

The Sage One is a great casting rod, but it is fragile. Should have named it the the Two because you'll be sending it in for warranty work...


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

B-randon said:


> The Sage One is a great casting rod, but it is fragile. Should have named it the the Two because you'll be sending it in for warranty work...


Do you own a Sage One? I throw big streamers and heavy nymph rigs---not a problem.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I got a 3wt Temple Fork Outfitters rod a few years back that I have been in love with. I'm ready to buy a new 5-6 weight rod, and am thinking another TFO will fit the bill nicely. Rather than a 2 piece, the next will be a 4. Give them a look. In the $100 range, its a nice rod.


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

browntrout said:


> Do you own a Sage One? I throw big streamers and heavy nymph rigs---not a problem.


I do own a One in 8 weight and I am a fan of Sage rods. I have sent it in for warranty work once so far (broke it double hauling) I also have a couple Friends that have broke theirs. One buddy has broke his 6# Twice.

It is a great casting and performing rod, I love chuckin' big streamers with mine but if I were to purchase any 6 weight rod it would not be the ONE.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

CVHunter said:


> If I could get any 6 weight I wanted what should it be? I will use it around island park, on the Maddison. All the great places I only get to go a couple times a year.


You might find this link helpful - This comes from Yellowstoneangler.com

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/gear-review/sage-one-rod-review


----------

